# FA down?



## Janglur (Dec 28, 2011)

Connection timeout
Your request for http://www.furaffinity.net/ could not be fulfilled, because the connection to www.furaffinity.net (70.33.186.196) timed out.

This is often a temporary failure, so you might just try again.


Been getting this for the past hour.  Doesn't seem to affect all users, as a friend on mine in another state can still get on.  However my friends from the same state (5 in iowa), Argentina, and UK cannot.  Overall, I asked and 3 out of 11 can't connect.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 28, 2011)

Not working for me either. I'm in NY


----------



## Rukia509 (Dec 28, 2011)

oh hey fa blew up for me to i wounder why?


----------



## BigCDaddy3 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm getting the same thing here, and I'm in OH.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;fStdkvn4tnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fStdkvn4tnw[/video]
How every furry in the world reacts to an FA outage

Also not working in CT


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 28, 2011)

Yarr.
Not working in Australia


----------



## Killingrupert (Dec 28, 2011)

Not working in UK.  Just finished a ref I really wanted to upload >_<


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 28, 2011)

In California here and its down.

Seems this is happening a lot lately. Or at least the hours I am on.


----------



## Janglur (Dec 28, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> How every furry in the world reacts to an FA outage



That's more how I react if Google goes offline.  Which I beleive has happened.... once?  Ever?


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm near Chicago in Illinois and it's not working for me...


----------



## dmf (Dec 28, 2011)

Not working in UT either.


----------



## Machinari (Dec 28, 2011)

Down in NC as well.  Bummer, but it's kinda expected from time to time, heheh.


----------



## isthisagoodname (Dec 28, 2011)

Today's FA shutdown is brought to you by DDoS. Why enjoy what you like when what we like is better? DDoS.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Dec 28, 2011)

Was also down in CO, I am on right now, but no pics can be seen.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 28, 2011)

Janglur said:


> That's more how I react if Google goes offline.  Which I beleive has happened.... once?  Ever?


It goes down on occasion, only for about half an hour.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Dec 28, 2011)

Now working CT

Now everyone get back to work making Iron for Dragoneer!


----------



## MikeYoshi (Dec 28, 2011)

I also can't connect.

In *New Brunswick, Canada*.

Edit: Now I can connect, but it's very slow and a lot of images don't show up.


----------



## CodArk2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Down in TX


----------



## quentinwolf (Dec 28, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> It goes down on occasion, only for about half an hour.



If Google goes down for half an hour on occasion for you, then its definitely not Google but rather your ISP's DNS servers.  Google has a better track record than that being the worlds top search engine. *chuckles*  Unless you meant FA goes down for Half an hour on occasion... That I could believe, its like a rollercoaster some days, up and down...

FA's down in Via Telus in Western Canada.


--Edit--
Okay, seems back up now.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 28, 2011)

It was down, but it's back up for me.


----------



## Janglur (Dec 28, 2011)

Still down for me.


----------



## BigCDaddy3 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's back up for me, but it's just painfully slow now.


----------



## Vikar (Dec 28, 2011)

It's still not working for me, here on the Satellite of Love.


----------



## Trunchbull (Dec 28, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> [video=youtube;fStdkvn4tnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fStdkvn4tnw[/video]
> How every furry in the world reacts to an FA outage
> 
> Also not working in CT



i loved that part

PS working fine in Germany


----------



## MRGamer01 (Dec 28, 2011)

FA has been working just fine for me here in OH.  Maybe about a 5 minute downtime yesterday (December 27th), then back to business as usual.  If it does go down, make sure you've got yourself extended to other places if need be, otherwise, there's plenty more to do.


----------



## dmf (Dec 29, 2011)

It seems to be down again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2011)

dmf said:


> It seems to be down again.


Nope.avi


----------

